# 1-5 [The Boys are Back in Town!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After a three week long hiatus from saltwater fishing due to my need to fly up to Wisconsin for winter break to see family & to work, I was itching to get back on the water when I got here on Saturday. Sunday night out at Sykes proved to be unsuccessful, so I called Josh yesterday to see what he thought about hitting 3 Mile last night & he said he was down! So around 8:45 Tyler, my buddy from Wisconsin who drove down here with me a few days ago, & I went to go meet Josh over by the base. Mitch was passed out at home from a long day at work so while he was catching some z's Tyler, Josh & I went to Pompano Joe's to talk fishing for a while & drop off some gear. After spending about two hours more than originally planned there, we finally left & went to go get the boat. Picked up the boat & gave Mitch a call to let him know to meet us at the boat ramp so we could go get on some fish! By 12:30 we were finally on the water & ready to rock. Josh wanted to run to the opposite end of 3 Mile, but I said we should hit our normal stretch of lights because I had a good feeling. On Josh's second cast he casted his twistertail up over the bridge & then popped it over the side right underneath the light. Not five seconds later he's hooked up with the first drag-screaming bull of the night! After a killer battle I netted a healthy 37.25'' bull for him. Dang, what a great start for Team Back it Up! About that time I texted Nathan (MoganMan) & let him know that we had already boated a big bull. He replied that it was bad luck to start a trip off with a big fish. Ironically enough, the next hour was nothing but mayhem. Between me breaking the top 15'' of my 8' Stellar Lite off, Mitch almost hooking one of Josh's rod setups & throwing it overboard, & Tyler getting 30 yards of line wrapped around a HUGE redfish (AKA, the prop), you could say the night wasn't looking too hot. But after we got everything sorted out we pulled it together & put the heat on them! Well, Josh & Mitch did... Mitch was throwing a 1.5 oz. silver spoon with a prism-style decal on it all night, & this sure seemed to be the ticket for the bigger bulls. Around 3:30AM, Mitch hooked into what would prove to be about eight minutes of spool-cupping, drag washer burning, piling dodging, & finger crossing that the fish on the other end of his line would cooperate crazy action! Finally I scooped up an absolute MONSTER for him! Measuring 41'' & over 30 pounds, this was truly a bull redfish to be proud of! As always we encouraged her to participate in a photoshoot before releasing her, to which she politely obliged. After an awesome photo we sent her on her way. Success! It's also worth mentioning that I finally managed to pull it together about 10 minutes before we got off the water, at which point I hooked into a perfect 27'' slot. Shortly after that we headed back to the ramp to load up the boat & then go grab some breakfast at iHOP. Man am I excited for a blackened redfish dinner tonight! 
*
Tally for the night:* 

*Team Back it Up*
*Me*: 27'' slot
*Josh*: 31'' bull, 32'' bull, & a chunky 37.25'' bull

*Team Rekt*
*Mitch*: 35'' bull, 38'' bull, & a hoss 41'' bull (new personal record)
*Tyler*: Struck out

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cold wet hands





.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

So let me see if I've got this right…You bring Tyler all the way from Wisconsin and didn't let him catch a fish??? *THAT'S JUST RUDE!* I feel your pain Tyler.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice fish fellas! Maybe one day, I'll show you how it's really done. Haha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

water temp 56*
moon full
tide outgoing 
wind 8knots blowing from NE
outside temp 45
clear skies 
slight chop
fish holding within 15ft of bridge 
suspended bites 
lure of the day Spoon action on twisty's and topwater as well
time 0030-0500 06jan15
days prior-- heavy winds and rain 
moderate fast drift speed
lots of bait in the water 2-4" long minnow/shiner type bait
birds working Pensacola side of 3MB as tide turned 
dolphins working gulf breez side 3MB 

The Green Horn Tyler is on Deck, to catch a fish ASAP I'll get you Hooked UP Bro no worries last night was your training day the next time you will know what to expect, great day on the water boys hahaha got to love it 

SCREEMIN BURNIN DRAGS RODS DOUBLED OVER AND HANDS FULL OF GIANT PENSACOLA RED FISH TIGHT LINES


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> So let me see if I've got this right…You bring Tyler all the way from Wisconsin and didn't let him catch a fish??? *THAT'S JUST RUDE!* I feel your pain Tyler.


I think he needs a better combo hint hint seriously though the casting performance on his setup now isnt the best and presentation all starts at the initial cast


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

I finally out-fished both of Pensacola's Finest "Red Fish Slayers"! Great memories, we have fun.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish guys ! :thumbup:


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Grear report guys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> Grear report guys.


GREAR comment man, thanks! 

Haha, no but for real, glad you enjoyed the report & appreciate the comment.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> Grear report guys.


Thanks, man!:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's a shot of the blackened redfish before it was devoured for dinner tonight! 

Had it with Spanish rice, black beans, & corn & it was PHENOMENAL! :chef:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

At first glance it looks like Herem (sp) Girls with fish.:yes:

Sorry. But it does.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm jealous. Great mess O fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> & here's a shot of the blackened redfish before it was devoured for dinner tonight!
> 
> Had it with Spanish rice, black beans, & corn & it was PHENOMENAL! :chef:


:chef::chef::chef::table:

And then there was me:watching:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good job on the Bulls guys can't wait for our epic fishing trip in two weeks in Louisiana Mitch U better bring ur A game we have to beat team back it up


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok my turn to put my 2 cents in fishing is fishing it is fun honestly if I had a friend out here and I was from another state I would want to catch the biggest fish that I could just so I could show my friends back home what I caught. Secondly it is nice when U can have a friendly competition with your friends to see who can catch the biggest fish and if they or whoever what to brag about what they did let them I don't see the big deal in posting about fishing and letting everyone else in on the joy that U shared . Thirdly I have gone fishing with these guys and I can tell u one of them serves in the military one goes to school full time and has a job on the side and the other one has a full time job so if they want to go fishing at midnight or 1 in the morning because that is the only time they can all hang out and fish together then what is the point . I just like fishing and so do these guys can't we all just go out and have a good time fishing and post whatever we want on the forum without people getting so upset .


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Ok my turn to put my 2 cents in fishing is fishing it is fun honestly if I had a friend out here and I was from another state I would want to catch the biggest fish that I could just so I could show my friends back home what I caught. Secondly it is nice when U can have a friendly competition with your friends to see who can catch the biggest fish and if they or whoever what to brag about what they did let them I don't see the big deal in posting about fishing and letting everyone else in on the joy that U shared . Thirdly I have gone fishing with these guys and I can tell u one of them serves in the military one goes to school full time and has a job on the side and the other one has a full time job so if they want to go fishing at midnight or 1 in the morning because that is the only time they can all hang out and fish together then what is the point . I just like fishing and so do these guys can't we all just go out and have a good time fishing and post whatever we want on the forum without people getting so upset .


you go girl:yes:
:tank:
shots fired


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> you go girl:yes:
> :tank:
> shots fired


Thanks dear U know I had to back up my three favorite guys


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

bay slayer said:


> The man has a point.



How "many" accounts "do" you have"?"


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Bunch of pesky kids if you ask me. Don't believe them fish...brain, I called Spanky baits. They didn't know the first thing about fishing or bait. Most likely a hoax or front company for some type of illegal activity. With these guys catching "illegal" reds all the time, wouldn't surprise me if he's the front runner. 

Also, don't know if you've noticed fish..brain, but all his pics are at night, and appear to be the same fish, just different angles. He's a photoshop master that's for sure. 

Anyway, I'm done with this blatant crime ring going on here. If you need me, I'll be in my jon boat catching redfish that have papers, and none of these illegal ones.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Well gosh, bragging on a fishing forum...what next? LOLs. Guys...meet internet troll. They're everywhere. Ignore them.

I love your posts. You do catch a lot, so brag away. No true fisherman passes up the opportunity.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I always enjoy seeing the pix and hearing the reports of people catching fish, whether inshore or offshore. Or even gigging. Freshwater, saltwater, whatever. It's a fishing forum!!! I find it amusing that so many people want to challenge 'is that fish long enough, is that fish in season, did you catch that in state waters?' Sheesh already. If you don't like the reports read something else.
p.s. I don't know any of these guys but I bet I'd have a good time fishing with them, especially seeing we drink the same brand of beer


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> I find it amusing that so many people want to challenge 'is that fish long enough, is that fish in season, did you catch that in state waters?' Sheesh already.


Don't forget what happens every time someone posts a picture of a spanish mackerel. "That looks like a King to me."


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> I always enjoy seeing the pix and hearing the reports of people catching fish, whether inshore or offshore. Or even gigging. Freshwater, saltwater, whatever. It's a fishing forum!!! I find it amusing that so many people want to challenge 'is that fish long enough, is that fish in season, did you catch that in state waters?' Sheesh already. If you don't like the reports read something else.
> p.s. I don't know any of these guys but I bet I'd have a good time fishing with them, especially seeing we drink the same brand of beer


Glad you enjoy the reports man, & also glad to hear that you drink the right kind of beer. :thumbup:

You're more than welcome to join us any night ya want to out on Sykes too!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Dyslexic I'm maybe something or.


Told you he was on drugs Fish....Brain. You're too busy attacking my choice of swimwear all the mean while this "yankee" is out making a mockery of fishing. Doping up, catching illegals, and most assuredly underage drinking.

Then there's that Spaniard captain running this booze cruise of illegal fish smuggling while DUI. 

I just feel for the friend that came all the way down and got shut out by his "friends" while fishing. I'm going to start a paypal account for his friend so that he can get out of this crime ring, and into good hands.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Can someone kick this fishcontrolmybrain guy off the forum


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Can someone kick this fishcontrolmybrain guy off the forum


I dunno man, I kinda like him. He's serving as a perfect example to our young viewers of why it may not be beneficial to drop out of middle school.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> OH GREAT, NOW IM THE "SPANISH LOOKING GUY" :no::no::no::no::no:


Oh my gosh when did become Spanish....:001_huh:lol U guys got me rolling I need my popcorn N I'll be set


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Oh my gosh when did become Spanish....:001_huh:lol U guys got me rolling I need my popcorn N I'll be set


Dude, Selina! You & Josh should come over. I'll get a case of beer & you guys bring the popcorn & then me, you, Josh, Mitch, Speedo, Tyler, & Johnny can all sit in front of my computer & read his next response together, like the bunch of raging homos that we are! :watching::singing::table:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Dude, Selina! You & Josh should come over. I'll get a case of beer & you guys bring the popcorn & then me, you, Josh, Mitch, Speedo, Tyler, & Johnny can all sit in front of my computer & read his next response together, like the bunch of raging homos that we are! :watching::singing::table:


Oh my god yes that would be so totally fun I can't wait  I love hanging with my homos


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Oh my god yes that would be so totally fun I can't wait  I love hanging with my homos



Hey.... Watch "it". That's Mr. Homos to "you.".


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

This whole time I thought he was French.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Omg selfie time


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta admit...you are a tad scary looking...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok ok 1 more


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Omg selfie time


Here bro I rotated it for you.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hahaha

very funny hahaha


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

It appears the mods removed at least one of Fish...brain's posts. Thank goodness. It was extremely inappropriate and offensive. Now where did I put that emergency phone number for anger management?:whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ok ok 1 more


Fixed this one for ya too, no worries buddy!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hahahah 

really rojr that hahaha


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like all his comments are gone


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Looks like all his comments are gone


Good. They were certainly worthless. Let this be a lesson to people who skip Sunday School!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mount Up eat ur Wheaties re-tie we're hitting the water at midnight gents. Dress warm


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've missed those reports. Glad y'all are back at it!!! This COOL weather may impact the fun???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> I've missed those reports. Glad y'all are back at it!!! This COOL weather may impact the fun???


It sure is good to be back bro!!

& there's not a chance that we're gonna let this cold weather keep us off the water. Going out tonight for round two!:thumbup:


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Tha Fish I think Tyler should've had the first fish.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Good luck guys. I'm looking forward to the report.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bamacpa said:


> Good luck guys. I'm looking forward to the report.


Oh you'll be seeing a report, that's for sure! 7:06AM & Mitch, Tyler & I just got back to our apartment. Last night was killer! Freezing, but more than worth it. About to pass out, but I'll be posting the report later. Stay tuned....


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Next time you guys go out, let me know.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NAS said:


> Next time you guys go out, let me know.


NAS

If your serious about fishing, shoot me a PM bro I can get you out with us. Stupid question but I assume you are stationed at NASP if you are that's cool man, I work out on the airfield ABE2 type hahaha but in all honesty I've met a lot of people on this forum made some of the best of friends and always open to put another member onboard the wrecking crew* TIGHT LINES:thumbsup:


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, let me know when you're ready. PM sent


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

So they deleted some posts? I thought I was in the "Twilight Zone" (I know you young folks don't know what that is) the posts werent making any sense. 

You guys catch some nice fish.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Alright, I'm ready to give me a call.


----------

